# First Eagle



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey guys, got my first eagle on Wednesday. Par 4 283 yards. I teed off with a driver and landed it about 5 feet behind the hole. Made my putt. Don't ya know right afterwards, my mom called and I had to leave. I was 3 under through 2 holes! Oh well, such is life.


Ross


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

fly_freebird90 said:


> Hey guys, got my first eagle on Wednesday. Par 4 283 yards. I teed off with a driver and landed it about 5 feet behind the hole. Made my putt. Don't ya know right afterwards, my mom called and I had to leave. I was 3 under through 2 holes! Oh well, such is life.
> 
> 
> Ross


Very cool, Ross


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

fly_freebird90 said:


> Hey guys, got my first eagle on Wednesday. Par 4 283 yards. I teed off with a driver and landed it about 5 feet behind the hole. Made my putt. Don't ya know right afterwards, my mom called and I had to leave. I was 3 under through 2 holes! Oh well, such is life.
> 
> 
> Ross


Congrats Ross! I've been playing for a year and a half but only been playing frequently within the past 3-4 months as I am trying to improve my game. I haven't eagled a hole so far, but I did come very close. Was on a Par 5 and made it on the green in two. I was 12ft for my eagle put and missed it by 1/2" or so. Birdied instead. That's the closest I've been to an eagle.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Never played a hole. Aww..


----------

